# Why now?



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Bank Holiday Monday, off early tomorrow for a week, front nearside tyre appears to be going down :x 

Dare I risk Gunge repair for the week :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a good trip! As for the tyre, other than a puncture it just could be the valve seating. I do not know the logic behind it but I have had a valve leaking at its seating after standing for a while. I noticed that what air was left, hissed out when I wiggled the valve. I blew it up after jamming a bit of wood against the valve which stopped it leaking and raced (sorry error) drove carefully to the tyre repair man. They whipped out the valve, cleaned the hole and replaced the valve in about five minutes. £2!

Alan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I had what I thought was a slow puncture, or valve problem.

Turned out it was a split in the middle of the wheel!  

Just saying :wink:


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

Telbell said:


> I had what I thought was a slow puncture, or valve problem.
> 
> Turned out it was a split in the middle of the wheel!
> 
> Just saying :wink:


Thanks for cheering me up Telbell 

Looks like I shouldn't have worried as my compressor says that it's still fine. Just about to take it for a run round the block and see what Tyrepal tells me. Packing two canisters of Gunge, just in case. :wink:


----------

